# Best/most interesting CD/album covers



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

There have been many topics for bad covers, but there are some really great ones.
Ones I think of:








To me this is incredibly interesting/disturbing/powerful, especially after reading a synopsis of Orango.








This is also striking. The red/orange label and the font seem to fit with the type of music - 2nd viennese "difficult" music. It looks like the kind of CD cover that will become iconic in many years to come.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

I like a lot of Deutsche-Grammaphone's covers.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the striking choice from CPO concerning the use of Pierre Soulages paintings for a lot of their Pettersson series is unusual and interesting - they add a certain trait of intellectual modernism to the perception of the music. Probably as a conscious rebellion against the rather sentimental view on the composer presented by his first major biographer, Leif Aare. The CD liner notes in the series also usually emphasize abstract structures of the music and possible collective or social meanings, rather the individualized and anecdotical reading by Aare in books and films.

CPO probably realized on second thoughts that the black and dark colours of Soulages suggested too much tragedy anyway, and replaced those paintings on the cover with other, lighter and more traditionally beautiful structures by Hans Hartung, another modernist artist/painter.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know about interesting but I saw this one recently and it made me laugh


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Let me refer everyone to the thread about Cecilia Bartoli's album covers. 

Eek!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Bach gets some good ones:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate to say it, but classical often falls far short of other genres in cover design. I'm not sure why this is. I really can't get very excited about most of them.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the Boulez Mahler series on DG, before they switched to pictures of Pierre's face (not as aesthetically pleasing).


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*Vvrrrooommm*



Weston said:


> I really can't get very excited about most of them.


Perhaps a lingerie model, standing next to a Ferrari, will start yer engine?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just prefer a nice tasteful bit of art or abstract photography on the cover. It's a bad idea to use the performer's mug shot. That will date it very quickly. In that respect I think Naxos is on the right track in spite of their bland white backgrounds and utilitarian lettering. A cover should also try to go somewhat with the music. You don't stick a Kandinsky painting on a collection of Mozart serenades, or at least I wouldn't.

I suppose I can find a few I think are tasteful and appropriate. It isn't easy.





























I have none of the above albums though.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 16670


View attachment 16671


View attachment 16672


View attachment 16673


View attachment 16674


A few that I featured in the general Beautiful Albums section of my blog.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Perhaps a lingerie model, standing next to a Ferrari, will start yer engine?


I've always wondered who thought that cover was a good idea. It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Weston said:


> ... A cover should also try to go somewhat with the music. You don't stick a Kandinsky painting on a collection of Mozart serenades, or at least I wouldn't.


I don't see why not, there's a lot of Mozart in Kandinsky and vice versa!



































Here are five that I think is fairly OK! No Kandinsky tho...

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a side remark, *Kandinsky* was heavily into synaesthesia and fusions of the experiences of the senses, apparently initiated by a Wagner performance and probably also by his interest in Symbolist theories and mysticism

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/3653012/The-man-who-heard-his-paintbox-hiss.html

at times, he was specifically influenced by Mozart´s music 
http://ewadfs.hubpages.com/hub/Kandinsky-Color-Studies


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

This as well


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm posting this one alone because I think it's my favorite all-time. But I'll be back.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I like this, simple


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That one might seem simple, but I've always been impressed by the music matching the art.










That just makes you want to buy the album, doesn't it? Impressionistic paintings have been on too many album covers (like dorm room walls), but sometimes they just really do it for me.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry! Didn't mean to re-post here!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I started a thread like this! And here are a few of my favorites


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Gardiner often has good covers.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wrong thread! Sorry!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Weston said:


> I hate to say it, but classical often falls far short of other genres in cover design. I'm not sure why this is. I really can't get very excited about most of them.


The budget? This is after all is a really niche product, however much we may not like that fact.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

science said:


>


Is this the album cover, for a now infamous, John Cage composition?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A couple I've always liked


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Except for that telephone pole; but pre-Photoshop.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

From the extreme to the serenity.


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

I really like the image of Salzburg on Mozart's recordings


----------

